# The Beater: proof this doesn't have to cost a fortune



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a little experiment this summer. I started fishing some small streams near home, and I'm not going to lie, I didn't want to take my favorite little 3wt into those places. I wanted a cheap, durable, functional rod that I could be a little rough with, maybe not always keep in a rod tube, and serve as a backup rod on WV trout trips. I bought an Eagle Claw Featherlight 6'6" 4wt fiberglass rod for a staggering $24.99 on Amazon. I topped it with a BPS White River Intruder reel for $29.99, spooled with leftover backing and a $20 WF 4wt line. I call it my beater, because I am not overly gentle or careful with it.










You can do the math, I spent less on the complete outfit than some higher end LINES that are on the market. I wasn't sure what to expect, but the reviews I read online were surprisingly good for such a cheap rod. The one negative review was accurate, the ferrule was a little loose, but nothing a little wax couldn't cure. I was shocked at how well this thing handled, how well it casted, and what a real steal it was, value-wise. I used this setup on small streams in Ohio, lakes, ponds, small trout streams in WV, and a larger trout stream in WV. The results: I used it effectively to catch fish in every scenario. I caught: bluegill, largemouth/smallmouth/spotted bass, brook trout, rainbow trout, even a carp on this setup. I fished dries, a dry/dropper, small streamers, and larger buggers with this combo. In my humble opinion, it's a great setup to have for a variety of reasons. It's fun to fish, it's nice to not have to worry about protecting a valuable piece of equipment, it's a great backup rod with its versatility, and it's the perfect rod to let a child or newcomer borrow and use. Here's some porn.
































































I'm not going to tell you it casts better than my higher end rods. I'm not going to tell you it's going to outperform a Scott, Sage, or Winston...but at $25+S&H, it doesn't have to. If you know someone looking to get into the sport, or need a cheap backup setup, or just want to see what it can do for you, don't let the price tag fool you. Try it, you might even like it.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice post, and yep, no need to drop a ton of cash to enjoy the sport. I've heard great things about that rod. Might just have to get one for myself 

How do you like that reel??


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

great post! fly fishing doesn't have to be super expensive. Its not the price of the equipment but the hands that it is in that leads to success!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome post! I really love reviews like this. I also really love the aesthetics of that featherlight. I totally want one. I am more impressed however that that reel could handle a carp! Thanks Cream!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Right On!! My first fly rod was a Wright Mcgill (eagle claw). I loved that rod, it was a 4 piece outfit but I lost one section of it on a tirp to the Mad back in 1978. I can say this, it is a beater, it will last a lifetime providing you do not lose a part of it.

Great post, thanks for bringing back some very good memories!!!

By the way, where were you when you landed the Brookie, beatuiful fish!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

That's great! I actually picked up the same rod last Winter for all the same reasons! I was very pleasantly surprised this past season with it....It makes a great little creek rod....

Mike


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I also have that rod and I can say (with some embarrassment) that it is tough!

It will withstand being held in a rod holder and driven into the weeds and muck when a careless angler rolls a kayak when attempting to get out at the shore. A good washing to remove the weeds and muck from the outfit was all that was needed to restore it's usefulness.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I told myself no more rods but that is just saying. 

I like to see these locally but haven't except on Amazon.com. When I did went to order one I couldn't find any available and forgotten all about it. I done necessary call them beaters as they are fun fiberglass rods.

I got quite a few fiberglass rods and they are fun but it takes getting used to major adjustment from fast graphite but once you slow down it is when become sweet.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazon has them now for under $25.00 if anybody is looking!


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought one of these this summer after reading your report on it. I actually ended up with 2 after the first was lost in shipping. My only issue I had with it was the real seat loosening up after a few cast but I solved that with a rubber o ring under the lock. I do have to say though if your a begginer the 6'6" is pretty difficult to cast, I would like to give the 8ft. A try sometime.


----------



## DEAfisher (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the 7' model with a 5wt line in it now for fishing the small creeks up here in lorain county. Don't get the 8' it casts totally different than the 6-6 and 7 I actually returned it and got the 7 instead. It's a great rod and it will take abuse like no other.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> Nice post, and yep, no need to drop a ton of cash to enjoy the sport. I've heard great things about that rod. Might just have to get one for myself
> 
> How do you like that reel??


The reel does its job, it's a line holder. I have had no issues with it yet.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I mainly fish flies on a tenkara rod. After success with that I got out an cheap martin carded set some one give me new that I had not had much luck with replaces the rod with a 7 ft 4-5 wt cheapy rod out of the bargin bin at the local tackle shop $8 replace the fly line with #5 wf crystal river line off the clearance rack a meijers $8 replaced the martin reel with a new old stock smaller martin reel at the local tackle shop $14 only thing left from the original set is the backing I can actually cast this setup and have had decent success with bluegills and small bass only problem now is I have the martin set setting on the shelf only needing backing to go back to usable 
Roy


----------

